# 5-htp and Sam-E



## Overcome (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm surprised more of you guys haven't been trying these two over the counter supplements. These two supplements have been miracles for me. I first started taking Sam-E and it completely eliminated depression for me, however it made me a little anxious so now I am on 5-htp and it works amazing plus has mild anti-anxiety effects as well.

*The good part:* no side effects!!!

I actually read several studies done that shows Sam-E to be MORE effective than some prescription anti-depressants. In one study, where the patients weren't responding to SSRI's, they gave them Sam-E and 73% of them saw an improvement in their symptoms (I wonder if Karl ever tried Sam-E?)

Anyways, I suggest you guys try one of these supplements out if your current regime isn't working and tell me what you think.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

5-htp works well for about a week. Otc pills can be good for mild symptoms, but many here, such as UltraShy (if I may say so without offense), experience anxiety that is quite strong.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep I tried them. About as useful as a chainmail condom.

Ross


----------



## Overcome (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah I completely agree. It helped my depression completely because it wasn't that bad, but only mildly helped my anxiety because it is really severe so I still have to take 1.5 mg of Xanax a day.

But I believe it's worth a try. Because I've read some stories of people with more severe depression and such who saw huge improvements from Sam-E specifically. I haven't read much about 5-htp, but only know it works for me.


----------



## Overcome (Aug 11, 2007)

Again, not everything will work for everybody. But hey, worth a try anyways.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Not being mean, but were the stories about the SAM-E on, or linked to, a herbal medicine supplier site? Whenever I read about SAM-E there always ends up being a convenient link to go and buy some at the end, or is an article written by a herbalist.

Being a nerd, i go by clinical studies as opposed to internet success stories, especially those long form e-marketing type ones with 'testimonials' :mum

Just my slightly cynical two centsworth.

Ross


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> 5-htp works well for about a week. Otc pills can be good for mild symptoms, but many here, such as UltraShy (if I may say so without offense), experience anxiety that is quite strong.


 :agree totally

Herbals and OTC stuff is good for mild depression and anxiety but not good for severe. The only OTC thing that ever did me any good was Estroven.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

leppardess said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > 5-htp works well for about a week. Otc pills can be good for mild symptoms, but many here, such as UltraShy (if I may say so without offense), experience anxiety that is quite strong.
> ...


I have to disagree there. There are very powerful herbals out there, but just because they're herbal doesn't make them better or worse than prescription meds. It does, however, make them easier to try so you find what you're looking for.

Lately I've found that since I've had a head cold and been taking 12-hour psuedofed that it is actually quite good at motivating me and even does a bit for anxiety.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've had mixed results with 5HTP, but would like to try it again.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Too bad SAM-e is a little too expensive, or I may give it a trial run. I've heard really good things about it.

5-HTP helps a little I suppose, for mild depression. It didn't do anything for my anxiety, but it could have been working indirectly in the background. It's hard to say really.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Formerly Artie said:


> Too bad SAM-e is a little too expensive, or I may give it a trial run. I've heard really good things about it.


Recently, while I've been "researching" a different health problem - I came across some info on methionine, which is a powerful antioxidant found in the body (especially good for the liver, IIRC). Supposedly, methionine converts (or can convert) to SAM-e in the body...it's supposedly a SAM-e precurser. (SAM-e is an abbreviation of some word - or words - that contains methionine.) I think methionine can be bought as a supplement - and it may be cheaper than SAM-e. It may be worth a try to see if it has some SAM-e effects...or maybe a combination of SAM-e and methionine would be good.

Sorry for the sketchy and unverified info - I don't have the energy right now to look up sources, etc. But I swear I came across this info somewhere...

ETA: _here_ is where I read this...this is a page chock full of info on a (common) condition referred to as "estrogen dominance". Methionine is discussed along with a bunch of other supplements supposedly beneficial for estrogen dominance. Just scroll down a ways until you get to a section called "C. Liver function Enhancement" - underneath this section, you'll see "Methionine" listed. It talks about the relationship between methionine and SAM-e, etc.

http://www.drlam.com/A3R_brief_in_doc_f ... inance.cfm


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Not being mean, but were the stories about the SAM-E on, or linked to, a herbal medicine supplier site? Whenever I read about SAM-E there always ends up being a convenient link to go and buy some at the end, or is an article written by a herbalist.


Yeah, I know what you mean. It can be frustrating when you read all of this "great-sounding" info on the benefits of some supplement or health regimen, only to look around and see the (seemingly) inevitable link to some supplement being sold. I've had this experience a lot lately...for ex., it seems like the only places where you can find the good, extensive info on the benefits of liver cleansing are sites that are actually selling liver-cleansing supplements. They have these glowing write-ups that really trumpet how such-and-such a supplement "regenerates the liver", and "detoxifies your system", etc. - meanwhile, I can't find such "glowing" information on sites that _aren't_ somehow related to the advertisment of a particular supplement.

OTOH - I'm conscious of the fact that you're not going to find too many "conventional" sources touting the benefits of these "alternative" supplements/regimens - since it is in their interests ($$$) for your body to _not_ be at the level of health touted by these supplement websites. They want to keep you sick and dependent on drugs and surgery. Plus (from what I know) the vast majority of "scientific" studies are steered toward "conventional" drugs, because that's where the "money" is. Sad, but that is what medical research has become these days - the resources are spent toward researching treatments that will generate massive profits.

Maybe I'm wrong - but I can see how there would be relatively little "independent" stuff out there on supplements and other "alternatives". There is not too much money out there available for such studies.



> Being a nerd, i go by clinical studies as opposed to internet success stories, especially those long form e-marketing type ones with 'testimonials' :mum


Again I see totally where you're coming from...I admire you're ability to be able to "wade through" those very technical scientific articles. While I desire to know that such sources exist...reading and comprehending those articles are a different story! (I have massive attention issues, etc.)


----------



## Overcome (Aug 11, 2007)

Sam-E is one of the few over the counter supplements that has actually had some reliable studies done on it, with great results. So I'd give it a shot. Be sure to combine it with a B Complex though.


----------



## Mambo Mick (Jun 13, 2007)

For those of you who tried 5-HTP with success, how many milligrams did you use, and what increments did you go through to get there ?

Thanks
Mick


----------

